# A little selection!!!



## smileysal (Jan 2, 2011)

Well having gotten back into moouse keeping very recently I'm going great guns with the breeding, lets face it, they don't need alot of help in that dept!!!
However, not knowing the genetic history of the mob I got it's interesting to see what the matings are throwing out.
Here's the latest few litters and growers!
























And this little PEW (the only one) has got longish hair!!!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thelast one, the little PEW angora is lovely!


----------



## smileysal (Jan 2, 2011)

Is that what it is? an Angora?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

That;s what I'd call it; sometimes the long guard hairs inidicate angora and sometimes the mousie turns out to be just long haired. This one looks to have a nice plush base coat, though. I think it's angora. Lovely.


----------



## smileysal (Jan 2, 2011)

Would it be good enough to show do you think?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Maybe in pet class, if you can find a show that does that. British standards are taking over here in the US, so mousies that are pretty but not 'typy', i.e. very large, huge ears, humongous tail with thick tail set...mind you, my mousies don't meet those standards either. Some of my mousies look like show mousies in miniature, which is to say they have proportionally large ears, racy, bodies, and big tails.

You pretty little mousie is lovely, but not at all the kind of mousie that wins show honors. Don't take it as a put-down, though, as it doesn't make her any less lovable or pretty.


----------



## smileysal (Jan 2, 2011)

Oh don't worry I'm not offended, as I have said before I will need to get some decent stock before I start showing but it doesn't hurt to find out what I should be looking for. She is a little cutey isn't she! I've got some satins showing up as well!


----------

